# Who lives in the East of England and has an awesome aquascape?!



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2017)

I'm looking for a potential PFK Reader Visit. Post your pics here! 

Cheers,
George


----------



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2017)

Also any Londoners!


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2017)

Mine is not looking too great yet


----------



## HiNtZ (14 Feb 2017)

Hmmm yeah, mine neither lol In fact, none of the 6 are looking good enough to let anyone see them right now :/


----------



## Ericson Sy (11 Mar 2017)

I lived in cambridge before and worked in addenbrookes hospital. Now im in redhill surrey. Im just new to this hobby and i find you george as one of my inspiration. You have lovely works


----------



## dan4x4 (20 Mar 2017)

north east but its not awesome yet, finally got a new tank though. Still deciding on plants. hopefully order the week!


----------



## gareth777 (20 Mar 2017)

As far east as you can go in sunny lowestoft


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Mar 2017)

Come to Australia


----------

